# Different summer



## Komjaunimas (May 25, 2011)

This summer is going to be different from others for me, things turned for me completely unexpected.
I've been on the road since 05 settling down in different places in Europe at different times of year and doing traveling at summer, but not this time.
Came home after more than a year for 2 weeks to visit my parents and friends who are still living here, but accidentally got a well paid job in a construction site with other old ex-squatters/punks, hooked up with a really nice girl, formed a band, planted some herbs and my old court case for GBH got renewed so i guess i will try to kick it here and see how things will work out... if everything fails i will hit the road again...

Cheers


----------

